# ozzeria Pioneer Avic - X75P



## Smithy100 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi Can any one help me??
Have just got a Jap import with the Avic - X75P Sat nav, there is a disc drive in the boot where you put the CDs with maps on, but where can I get Uk/EU CDs for this?

Many thanks

Paul


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

This is a common question,
I've seen it before. Contact Pioneer is the only thing I can think of...........


----------

